# Let's revive a sad 2-stage Troy-bilt 5524, a ~2006 vintage 31AS6BN2711



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

This one showed up near me earlier this week and I posted it here in the OPE dump/curb finds thread, because I wasn't sure if I was going to make a thread. 










I brought it home to find it in generally in good condition, but a 24" MTD-made snowblower with 5.5 horsepower just isn't very interesting to me.

What would make it slightly more interesting? How about an engine swap? As it happens, I have what I believe is a 196cc Loncin G200F engine with a November 2011 date code that is rated for 6.5 horsepower. It has been harvested from a dead Generac pressure washer that I picked up earlier this year. 

The Tecumseh is a single shaft engine with a 7/8" crank, while the G200F has a 3/4" shaft. I have a crankshaft adapter sleeve en route. I will post more pictures once I have the replacement engine mounted.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Yup, the lower end of their product line. What is the difference in red lines between the Tecumseh and the Loncin and will this make a difference in performance?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

They both redlline at 3600. 

I'm not exactly sure where Tecumseh got the extra half horsepower out of this engine when compared to their 5hp HSSK50 variant, and as this was from an era when manufacturers were a bit loose with horsepower figures, I can't take them seriously. I can't even find the torque rating on the HSSK55 (it's not in my copy of the Tecumseh Technician's handbook).

Anyways... the 196cc Loncin specs out to 12.4 nM torque which is about 9.1 ft-lbs. The HSSK50 specs at 8.2 ft-lbs. That's about an 11% increase in power.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

OK... Here's the idler pulley setup for the drive belt and the stock pulleys on the Tecumseh.










The drive pulley consists of two halves that have their own integrated 3/16" key, and they slip over the 7/8" crankshaft using the crankshaft's keyway:










Followed by what MTD calls a spacer, which also has its own integrated 3/16" key:









The auger pulley also consists of two halves. They have teeth that mesh with the spacer above:










Then the entire pulley-spacer-pulley assembly is bolted to the crankshaft 

I am not a fan of the 1/4" belt that they use for the drive belt and I will be replacing it with a pulley setup that allows for a 3/8" belt. I have a suitable drive belt pulley from a similar Yard Machines snowblower I parted out back in April.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The 3/4" to 7/8" crankshaft adapter sleeve is a good fit here, because both the Tecumseh 7/8" crankshaft and the Loncin 3/4" crankshaft use a 3/16" keyway, which is also used by the pulley halves and the spacer above.









3/4 to 7/8 Shaft Adapter Pulley Bore Reducer Sleeve Bushing & Keystock | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3/4 to 7/8 Shaft Adapter Pulley Bore Reducer Sleeve Bushing & Keystock at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The Tecumseh uses 5/16-24 bolts for the idler pulley. As the Loncin uses a different thread pitch for the 4 bolt holes around the crankshaft, I simply reused the round hex head bolts that previously mounted the pressure washer pump to the Loncin. The 1.25" long 5/16-24 bolt that previously mounted the idler pulley became the bolt to thread into the crankshaft. 










I found a .032 main jet in my stash, so I installed that as well (I think the original was .030).

It starts and drives! Everything works, and all that's remaining is installing the new scraper bar and skid shoes.

The engine looks right at home.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Do you plan on selling it?
I would think it would be an easy sale, with the machine looking like new and having shiny red paint. 
That seems to be what the general population is interested in these days.
Good to see it saved and given a new life.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Some of those engines seem to have issues with throttle/governor linkage icing.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

More progress today that I didn't have a chance to take pics of:

1) Adjusted the shifter to address a slow R1 gear, using this 1-man method:






2) Cleared out the idle jet with a micro drill bit:






3) I found one of the axle bushings to be quite worn. I happened to have an extra set of new ones. So both sides got new bushings. Here's the bad one and one of the new ones side by side:


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

The OP's machine is nearly identical to my Cub Cadet (they are all MTD family)


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I followed my own advice about the belt guide dicussed *here* and picked up a NOS 747-06336 belt guide:










A combination of 3/4" ID and 7/8" ID machine bushings (one 3/4" ID bushing against the back of the crankshaft, four 7/8" bushings on the crankshaft adapter sleeve) were used to space out the pulley halves correctly.

Poly skids and a new scraper bar have been fitted.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Nicely done. FYI, those pulley pieces are powder metal parts.


----------

